# Sore tail



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Teddy has a sore patch on his tail the hair seems less dense in that area and it looks like it has been bleeding a little, I thought at first that it was dirt as it looked darker than the surrounding area, he doesn't seemed bothered about it, any suggestions what it might be and what I can put on it to make it better.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I've heard people talking about hot spots. "A hot spot is a localized area of skin inflammation and infection. The infection can be superficial or deep." Might be worth taking a trip to the vet. 

Here's a link... http://vetmedicine.about.com/cs/dogdiseasesh/a/hotspots.htm


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Could it be an insect bite? A grass seed? It could be so many things. I would bathe it with some salt water and if no improvement get it checked out.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

I am trying the salt water bathe first, its a good old fashioned remedy that can work well.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope Teddy is ok .. yes try to wash and bathe it first .. keep a close eye on it and of course a trip to your vet if its get worst or doesnt clear up ... good its not bothering him though xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Poor thing...Lady has two bug bites on her leg from this weekend, poor little girl...tho she is not itching it or anything...unlike myself! I am so scratchy today from my bites....hope his tail clears up soon


----------

